# Snake keeping mid life crisis is it right?



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Im 45 later this month and i`m about as enthusiastic about this hobby as any as i`ve ever been .

Only been doing this for 18 months ,is this a mid life crisis ,should i give up and get myself an Alfa GTV rocking chair and a pipe all things i`ve considered ,is ther any other recently converted rep keepers?

Is it right for an old codger like me to be into this hobby as it seems to me the majority are gothy barey out of nappy types:lol2:


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

errm im 21 so i guess i cant really comment!lol!


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm a recently converted 33 year old (today), but no idea what goes through the mind of grandads of 45???:whistling2:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Age is immaterial. At the reptile club I'm part of there's an OAP that's just got her first snake, a royal


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Roewammi said:


> errm im 21 so i guess i cant really comment!lol!


well you`re just a bright young thing then ,so you bugger off from my old uncurably sour thread.

This is about old people.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

That's me. I'm bloody ancient at 56. It takes me all night to do once what I once used to do all night. It's a good job my mental age is 12. Mid -life crisis? I'll let you know when I get there.Harry


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

darwengray said:


> well you`re just a bright young thing then ,so you bugger off from my old uncurably sour thread.
> 
> This is about old people.


 
i moan like an old person (fanigo can back that one up!) so can i be in?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

It is growing this hobby isn`t it ,my only worry is if it grinds to a halt ...suddenly.

Jobs comforter or what eh:lol2:


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

It`s been an eye opener for me since i`ve joined this group .

I feared i was a sad old duffer doing what i should have done in my twenties and thirties.

( getting married and bringing children up instead at the time)

Its heartening to know there is others of my age group actively engaged in the hobby.

And even those who are only twenty one(Roewaami ) that feel they can invade my oldies thread.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

I keep trying to convince my old man to get into it as he used to have an interest when he was younger. Last time I spoke to him about it he was raving on about marine tropical fish :lol2:. Nearly there but not quite :bash:.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm only 44 so nope not such an o'le duffer as you are :Na_Na_Na_Na:. But i'm not a newbie though, ive had reps sinse i was a teenager,,,,,,, errrrmmmmm many many many years ago.


----------



## GECKO62 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am 40 this year ,i been into reptiles about 2 yrs now ,so if they no hope for you there going to be no hope for me ever lol. Go with the flow if you enjoy something keep doing it thats my moto:lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Well I am nearly 40 and i have only been into reps about 2 years now but the first time I held one, which was my BCC Sirius it was absolutely love at first site, that sounds a bit silly I suppose but i was just so intrigued by him, and interested..that was it really, havent looked back.......if I had insurmountable problems at home, illness etc then obviously I would do whatever was necessary but I can honestly say I don't think my life will ever be rep free from now on.......i am at the same rep club as Fangio (when I can get there) and the first time I went I was the youngest there by about 30 yeaars!............so, if you are having a mid-life crisis then so am I but sod it, I am enjoying it!


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I kept reptiles for a few years a while ago and missed them so much that when I was made redundant I promised to start again with carpets once I had another job.

I've been keeping them now for a year or so and loving it. And no it's not a mid-life crisis. The Z4 was my mid-life crisis :lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm 48. it's great! you don't have all that "your future" stuff anymore. i can do what i want, done paid the dues and the world can kiss my **s! when you hit 45 or 50 you have already made it. now you can keep snakes or do or go wherever you want... no more "one day you'll get old" crap... 50+ year olds run the world.

so don't worry about this little thing we do...


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Love it Darwen 

I'll send the 41yr old other half this way as soon as I get home from work :lol2:


----------



## Strafe (Feb 21, 2009)

I've got a cousin whose 26 I think, I know thats not that old, but still pretty old for a hobby I assume people get into when they're much younger, I was 6 when I got my first snake. Anyways, he's been keeping reps for about a year, and he already has 2 tortoises, 2 corns, a hog and a boa. 

My only comment to you would be, Better Late, Than Never

I'm sure your going to have a lot of fun


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

My mam got into reps when I did... about 4 years ago. She was 39 at the time. I dont think shes had a mid-life crisis yet though lol!

Im only 17 but I dont think this hobby has an age limit


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

darwengray said:


> Im 45 later this month and i`m about as enthusiastic about this hobby as any as i`ve ever been .
> 
> Only been doing this for 18 months ,is this a mid life crisis ,should i give up and get myself an Alfa GTV rocking chair and a pipe all things i`ve considered ,is ther any other recently converted rep keepers?
> 
> Is it right for an old codger like me to be into this hobby as it seems to me the majority are gothy barey out of nappy types:lol2:


"Hey! Its Not About How Old You Are. Its How You Are Old!!" - Bryn (from Gavin & Stacey)


----------



## PythonPaul (Dec 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> i'm 48. it's great! you don't have all that "your future" stuff anymore. i can do what i want, done paid the dues and the world can kiss my **s! when you hit 45 or 50 you have already made it. now you can keep snakes or do or go wherever you want... no more "one day you'll get old" crap... 50+ year olds run the world.
> 
> so don't worry about this little thing we do...


I agree with you HABU and im 48 too, old enough to make my own mind up about what i want to do ...lol :2thumb:


----------



## alsner (Apr 23, 2008)

Never too old, me and the wife have a combined age of 75 and we plan on having them forever.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

PythonPaul said:


> I agree with you HABU and im 48 too, old enough to make my own mind up about what i want to do ...lol :2thumb:


 
i hear you! we spend a couple of decades being sucked into nonsense in general and one day you wake up and decide that you serve no one. sure you have a gut and that knee hurts but after a while you get so tired of sitting there watching other, younger people make the very same bone-head mistakes that we did at that age..... then those younger folks have the nerve to tell you just how irrelevant you are in their minds at least, but when the sh*t hit's the fan you see their wide and empty eyes staring at you.

hey, us MATURE men and women have done all this nonsense before.

at 40 or 50 you don't need people's blessings. especially from a child.

no, you don't ever have to explain yourself to anyone once you have been through the gauntlet that we call life.

i could right now just drop dead from a heart attack or a stroke, i'll be damned if some fool gets on my back and has the nerve to try to tell me what i need to do.... like they know these things eh?

no, at 48, what the sam hell do you think i'll be at in 10 or 20 years?


no, at 40 or more you done did all that nonsense and don't have to answer to anyone. we are old salts at this game we call life.


some kid will try to tell me what i should do.... you know, and i look them up and down and tell them... straight-up that they aren't worthy of my attention let alone my advice.


no,... you never have to pay attention to anyone unless they are sensible and respectful. any kid that thinks he's all that is mistaken and should be put in his place.

... i used to turn the other cheek and actually listened to critics. no more. 


if you want a this or a that and if it feels good, then toss any crap that people tend to dish out.... right along with the other pile of dumb stuff that you have in the trash heap of your mind.


if it pleases you then it is right... kids say i shouldn't smoke...


why? because it may kill me?... f**k! at 50 you done beat the odds... likely should have been killed 10 times over by now....


get you that animal or car or go on that trip.... anyone that has made it for this long deserves it.

the reaper is in your garden just waiting.... those nay-sayers need to be introduced to him.... he doesn't play!


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

:notworthy: :notworthy:HABU!!!:notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

HABU said:


> some kid will try to tell me what i should do.... you know, and i look them up and down and tell them... straight-up that they aren't worthy of my attention let alone my advice.


 
Gotta love this bit!


----------



## fenlander (Nov 17, 2008)

*Age*

I am over 60, my attitude is that I now do exactly what
I want and answer only to myself.
You can do anything you wish, with age comes wisdom
it is ONLY acquired through continual life experiences.
Just go for it.
Keith


----------

